# [solved] dhclient bekommt keine ip

## morpheus2051

Hallo zusammen!

Hier im Netzwerk werden alle IPs per DHCP vergeben. dhclient bekommt aber keine. Ich benutze NetworkManager und würde ihn auch gerne behalten.

Ich bekomme folgenden Output:

```
dhclient

Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.0-Gentoo

Copyright 2004-2007 Internet Systems Consortium.

All rights reserved.

For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/

wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not supported

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not supported

wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801

Listening on LPF/wmaster0/

Sending on   LPF/wmaster0/

Listening on LPF/eth0/00:1b:38:33:cb:24

Sending on   LPF/eth0/00:1b:38:33:cb:24

Sending on   Socket/fallback

receive_packet failed on wmaster0: Network is down

option_space_encapsulate: option space agent does not exist, but is configured.

DHCPDISCOVER on wmaster0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7

send_packet: Network is down

option_space_encapsulate: option space agent does not exist, but is configured.

DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4

DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6

DHCPDISCOVER on wmaster0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9

send_packet: Network is down

DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12

DHCPDISCOVER on wmaster0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11

send_packet: Network is down

DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 17

DHCPDISCOVER on wmaster0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8

send_packet: Network is down

DHCPDISCOVER on wmaster0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 19

send_packet: Network is down

```

Interessant ist, dass ich wenn ich den Befehl 

```
 dhcpcd -I "" eth0 
```

 eingebe eine IP bekomme. 

Nach einigem Lesen bin ich darauf gestoßen, dass dieser Befehl die MAC als ClientID schickt, was nicht der Standard ist. 

Nach weiterm Suchen hab ich in meine /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf folgendes eingetragen:

```

interface "eth0" {

send dhcp-client-identifier 00:1b:38:33:cb:24;

}

interface "wmaster0" {

send dhcp-client-identifier 00:1b:38:33:cb:24;

}

```

00:1b:38:33:cb:24 ist die MAC von eth0. eth0 ist kabelgebunden. 

Es funktioniert trotzdem nicht. Wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen?

Hier einige Infos:

```

net-misc/dhcp

      Latest version available: 3.1.0

      Latest version installed: 3.1.0

```

```

net-misc/dhcpcd

      Latest version available: 3.1.5-r1

      Latest version installed: 3.1.5-r1

```

```

net-misc/networkmanager

      Latest version available: 0.6.5_p20070823

      Latest version installed: 0.6.5_p20070823

```

```

net-misc/dhcdbd

      Latest version available: 3.0

      Latest version installed: 3.0

```

```

sys-apps/dbus

      Latest version available: 1.0.2-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.0.2-r2

```

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-suspend2-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-suspend2-r2 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7400 @ 2.16GHz

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 29 Jan 2008 09:30:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -mtune=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -mtune=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/  http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--progress"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 ipw3945 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl pmu png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg tcpd threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

```

Gruß,

morpheusLast edited by morpheus2051 on Fri Feb 01, 2008 2:35 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## think4urs11

dürfte daran liegen

 *Quote:*   

> You have installed dhcpcd with DUID support. 
> 
>  * Some DHCP server implementations require a MAC address only in the 
> 
>  * ClientID field. These DHCP servers should be updated to be RFC 
> ...

 

----------

## morpheus2051

Daran liegts auch. Die Frage ist, wie man dhclient dazu übereden kann mit den nicht RFC conformen Servern zusammen zu arbeiten. 

Wie auch immer ich hab mit dem Admin des Netzwerkes gesprochen und er setzt einen neuen DHCP Server auf (hier sind mehr Leute mit Problemen). Hoffentlich läuft dann alles über dhclient. 

Ich möchte nur ungerne auf dhclient verzichten, weil der NetworkManager damit arbeitet. Der ist so schön komfortabel für ein Notebook   :Smile:  .

----------

## toralf

 *morpheus2051 wrote:*   

> Ich möchte nur ungerne auf dhclient verzichten, weil der NetworkManager damit arbeitet. Der ist so schön komfortabel für ein Notebook   .

 Nur mal als Frage: Ist denn dhcpcd-3.1.20 keine Option ?

----------

## morpheus2051

Ich hab noch keine Option gesehen, dass networkmanager mit dhcpcd zusammen arbeitet. Gibt es so eine?

----------

## toralf

 *morpheus2051 wrote:*   

> Ich hab noch keine Option gesehen, dass networkmanager mit dhcpcd zusammen arbeitet. Gibt es so eine?

 Oh, bzgl. des NM habe ich k.A., ich frage mich nur, ob es  generell einen Vorteil gibt, den dhclient gegenüber dhcpcd zu bevorzugen.

----------

## morpheus2051

Ich hab es hinbekommen: 

In meiner /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf steht jetzt folgendes:

```

send host-name "LAPPI";

supersede host-name "LAPPI";

interface "eth0" {

send dhcp-client-identifier 00:1b:38:33:cb:24;

}

```

Zumindest funktioniert bis jetzt Alles.

Vielen Dank an die, die mir geholfen haben!

Gruß

----------

